# Milk Temperature



## Ruddmeister (Nov 5, 2008)

OK

Well things are going pretty good (bearing in mind i'm a novice) I've set up the Iberital MC2 (thanks for the guide Glenn) and the Gaggia Baby is turning out some nice espresso with a a nice thick crema. Looks like a minature pint of guinness







so pretty happy with that for now....

The wife likes Capuccino and Cafe Latte's, I have a straight sided aluminium jug and getting froth seems fine but i'm struggling to get the milk hot enough without burning it.......I seem to get it too cool and the drink isn't piping hot.

Would you guys recommend using a thermometer? or any other tips

Latte seems trickier than Capuccino


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Glad to hear you seem to have set the grinder up well.

When steaming the milk, is the jug too hot to tuch or can you hold the base of it with your fingers for a few seconds?

I would recommend using a thermometer (basic models from £4.95 upwards) and steaming the milk to a temp of approx 65c (turn the steam off when the thermometer shows just over 60c - there is usually another second or so of steam that heats up to the final temperature.

If not using a thermometer then you can judge by touch, when it is too hot to hold you will be close to temp.

There is also an audible difference between well steamed and burned milk. If you get a high pitched squeal then it is likely that you have crossed the line.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

When using your hand I tend to continue to steam for a second or two after it gets too hot for me to hold. That way I know for certain it's warm enough, without risking burning the milk. Works for me


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi,

I struggle with steaming on a domestic machine - I'm an engineer and barista trainier but can I texture milk well on my domestic machine? Can I hell! Follow the guys tips above and practise. You'll be fine!

Good luck

Lee


----------



## frank (Sep 19, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Glad to hear you seem to have set the grinder up well.
> 
> When steaming the milk, is the jug too hot to tuch or can you hold the base of it with your fingers for a few seconds?
> 
> ...


I've been heating my milk to 74 degrees based on what I have read on another forum. What is the disadvantage of overheating? Taste would be better with a bit lower on the temp you think? Thanks.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

My cut off point is 70.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Frank

74 is generally too hot, as the milk starts to break down and become watery above 70c

This follows the same convention as when scalding milk for baking - to stop the milk from thickening

Different drinks are served at varying temperatures - but usually at 70c or below

eg Flat White 55-60c, Latte & Cappuccino 60-65c

Some cafes serve all drinks at the same temp

Most milk thermometers have a red line at approx 70c to indicate the max temp to use (some indicate 75-80c, which personally I find too hot and the milk turns to water quicker)

The taste should be better with slightly cooler milk as all the fat and protein molecules are still in 1 piece, and not degraded through the heating process

I'm sure someone with a more technical explanation will be along soon


----------



## matisse (Jul 21, 2010)

SeamusMcFlurry said:


> When using your hand I tend to continue to steam for a second or two after it gets too hot for me to hold. That way I know for certain it's warm enough, without risking burning the milk. Works for me


this works well, i did some testing and most peoples hands tend to react to this level of heat at between 135-145 deg farenheit, perfect for sweet creamy milk!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Also check your thermometer. Mine is pretty poor - milk from the fridge is about 20C!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

BanishInstant said:


> ... milk from the fridge is about 20C!


 or you need a new fridge


----------



## Twysted (Aug 13, 2010)

I will probably get crucified for saying this but, I preheat my milk in a microwave first then bring it up to temp with the steam. I also judge it by touch.


----------



## matisse (Jul 21, 2010)

Twysted said:


> I will probably get crucified for saying this but, I preheat my milk in a microwave first then bring it up to temp with the steam. I also judge it by touch.


the only issue with this is that you waste all of the time you have for making foam as heating the milk destroys the proteins and it is this that makes the bubbles.


----------

